# Dennison Cases.



## Roger the Dodger

Hi chaps--newbie to the pocket watch section! Have just got a 1908 Waltham full hunter (sorry, I can't do pics--my camera still uses 35mm film! :lookaround: )and am wondering about the Dennison case. During my research I found out that Dennison made these gold filled cases and their trademark was the sun, moon and star. However, sometimes you see the case described as 'sun', other times it's 'moon', and yet again, 'star'. Does it have something to do with the length of the guarantee? For instance, my Waltham case is 14ct gold filled, guaranteed to wear for 25 years and is a 'sun' case. Any info on this would be greatly appreciated Thanks, Roger :notworthy:


----------



## Shangas

14kt gold filled for 25 years was a top-quality gold-filled case. I suspect that the "Sun" "Moon" & "Star" labels were used to indicate quality, but this is a feeble deduction on my part.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Shangas said:


> 14kt gold filled for 25 years was a top-quality gold-filled case. I suspect that the "Sun" "Moon" & "Star" labels were used to indicate quality, but this is a feeble deduction on my part.


Yes, I'm wondering the same.....In all the research I did before buying my watch, I couldn't find an explanation of the sun, moon, star (S.M.S.)designations. I know that Dennison filled cases seem to be guaranteed for 10, 20 and 25 years wear and wondered if the S.M.S variants related to this. The serial no. of my watch is 17311202 in case anyone's interested and I'm going to try and take some pics with Dearly Beloved's digital camera and get them on here at the weekend.


----------



## Shangas

Serial # 17311202

SIXTEEN size.

FIFTEEN jewels.

MODEL 1908.

STYLE hunter.

MAN. DATE 1908.

FIRST: 17311001.

LAST: 17312000.

Yours was one of the first couple of hundred made.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Hey Shangas...thanks for taking the time to find out that information...that all adds to the history of my watch. :thumbsup: It never ceases to amaze me how helpful you guys are -- especially to those of us who are just starting out. :derisive: It's greatly appreciated. Now...I've got some pics on the Wife's camera...all I've got to do is get them on here! Thanks, Rog.


----------



## Jim Carroll

Case Grade Case Material

ALD 9 ct. and 18 ct. Gold, or Silver as marked in back of case (there are no periods between the letters)

Sun

Trade Mark Gold-Filled, guaranteed for 25 years (may also be marked with "A.L.D.")

Moon

Trade Mark Gold-Filled, guaranteed for 20 years (may also be marked with "A.L.D.")

Star

Trade Mark Gold-Filled, guaranteed for 10 years (may also be marked with "A.L.D.")


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Jim Carroll said:


> Case Grade Case Material
> 
> ALD 9 ct. and 18 ct. Gold, or Silver as marked in back of case (there are no periods between the letters)
> 
> Sun
> 
> Trade Mark Gold-Filled, guaranteed for 25 years (may also be marked with "A.L.D.")
> 
> Moon
> 
> Trade Mark Gold-Filled, guaranteed for 20 years (may also be marked with "A.L.D.")
> 
> Star
> 
> Trade Mark Gold-Filled, guaranteed for 10 years (may also be marked with "A.L.D.")


Thanks Jim, thats really helpful----another little mystery solved! Rog.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Hope this works---this is my first attempt at posting pics!

































Any comments greatly appreciated. Thanks, Rog.


----------



## oubaas56

Fine looking watch. For a movement that's 102 years old it's in pretty good nick too.

The decorative engraving on the plates (bridges?) almost looks holographic, Nice pix. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shangas

The pretty, swirly-wirly decorations are called damaskeening or damasceening (depending on who you ask about spelling).


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Sorry guys, moved the pics into a new album and broke the connection. Here they are again.


----------

